

JSTOR Makes Early Journal Content Free  - mgunes
http://www.theawl.com/2011/09/jstor-makes-early-journal-content-free

======
ChuckMcM
Talk about a non-announcement.

"Hey, uh all that content we no longer have any rights to, uh, now you can get
it for _free_ can you imagine?"

An announcement would be if they made journal articles before 1960 free.

------
mukyu
I find it odd that the initial announcement mentioned Aaron Swartz, but not
Greg Maxwell. Aaron never actually released anything while Greg actually
released basically the same things that they are 'graciously' giving out for
free now... only after someone forced their hand and yet at the same time
denying it is the cause.

------
japaget
Link to JSTOR's announcement:

[http://about.jstor.org/participate-
jstor/individuals/early-j...](http://about.jstor.org/participate-
jstor/individuals/early-journal-content)

These articles are from 1923 and before in the USA and from 1870 and before in
other countries, so historic scientific research from the 1930's and later is
still behind the paywall.

